
Microsoft Plumbs Ocean’s Depths to Test Underwater Data Center - chewbacha
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/01/technology/microsoft-plumbs-oceans-depths-to-test-underwater-data-center.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11009022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11009022).

